# Bean shots vs Ball bearings



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi all,

People often talk about "beanshot" ammo referring to the oval shape ammo. I dont understand why they are better than spherical ammo. Any answers would be appreciated.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Pure guess. After accuracy, bearing be more accurate at distance. The "oval" tumbles through the air and into and through the target causing way more damage. Odd shapes, even hex nuts (awesome damage) are pretty good inside 30-40'. Outside that, damage means nothing if you miss. Bearing allow for more consistent practice, making you a better shot (you, not me, as I still struggle with perfect bearings) therefore bettering your chances of a good hit/kill.

Take it away boys, just opening the floor....


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I think that they are better only in terms of the damage, not of the precision, my guess.

jazz


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have lots of egg shaped ammo .... my reason for using this shape is the feel of the ammo in the pouch, I just like the feel.

wll


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

The odd shape may allow for a better finger-grip....PHIL


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Ok, so better damage and better grip in the pouch. thanks guys!


----------

